
Ask HN: What are the fastest-growing startups, right now? - tsenkov
Hey hackers,<p>I&#x27;m looking to join a startup and I want to see what are the fastest-growing, yet still young (&lt;=18months) companies out there.<p>Your help is much appreciated!<p>Best,
Nikolay
======
ronsheridan
Sunsama.com - Oakland - Task/Project mgmt tool - they just scored $2.4mil

~~~
tsenkov
Thanks Ron. I will check them out.

